
How MIT Can Honor Aaron Swartz - Libertatea
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2013/01/aaron_swartz_jstor_mit_can_honor_the_internet_activist_by_fighting_to_make.html
======
jkd
They can change the MIT license to Aaron Swartz License to honour his work.

